# 2 strand vs 3 strand hay bales



## Cali2013

Does anyone know the approximate weight difference between 2 strand and 3 strand hay bales? My feed store gives me a choice between 2 strand and 3 strand coastal bermuda. 2 strand is $11.00 and 3 strand is $25. I'm trying to figure out which is the better deal.


----------



## DappledBoers

Were do you live? I've never even heard of 3 strand. Did you ask them if they knew the weight? I know two strand hay bales around her very depending on how heavy and tight the person wants them baled


----------



## TDG-Farms

a light 2 string would be about 80 lbs. A heavy 3 string would be about 140 lbs. So by far the 2 string would be the better deal.


----------



## KW Farms

Ask them what the weights are. It varies.


----------



## SalteyLove

Varies so much by location! Here people use square bale and two string interchangeably and they are 40-50 lb bales. It's best to ask them.


----------



## Cali2013

I did ask what the weight of the 3 strand was and she said about 150lbs (this is coastal bermuda). I find that hard to believe, though. I asked her what the better deal was and she said the 3 strand but I wanted to try and find out for myself.

I'm in Tx, the 3 strand is just a larger version of the 2 strand.


----------



## CritterCarnival

Cali2013 said:


> I did ask what the weight of the 3 strand was and she said about 150lbs (this is coastal bermuda). I find that hard to believe, though. I asked her what the better deal was and she said the 3 strand but I wanted to try and find out for myself.
> 
> I'm in Tx, the 3 strand is just a larger version of the 2 strand.


Ask the weight of both the 2 and 3 strand, then just do the math to get price per pound...buy the best cost deal. :thumbup:

ETA: 150 pound 3 string is pretty normal, actually.


----------



## Tenacross

Go back to the hay room and pick them up. I'm assuming the two tie are just little guys, where the 3 tie are great big, but none of this has anything to do with the quality of the hay. Go look at it. 

My main feed store sometimes puts the "average weight" for their bales. It is never right on my scale. Even though a 50lb bag of feed weighs 50lbs on my scale. 

Theoretically three tie bales weigh more, so they theoretically have more hay in them, but I have weighed many 90lb bales of three tie and 110lb bales of two tie. And this still has nothing to do with the quality of hay inside.


----------



## Tenacross

Cali2013 said:


> I did ask what the weight of the 3 strand was and she said about 150lbs (this is coastal bermuda). I find that hard to believe, though. .


I find it hard to believe as well. I'm not saying it isn't possible, but I would bet money the average bale doesn't weigh that. Or probably even close.

Here's the problem... the feed store bought the hay and may or may not have done their home work when they bought it. They are telling you the same story the farmer told them.

If *ever* , even one time, I had bought hay that weighed as much as they (the farmer OR the feed store) told me, I would say so, but I haven't.


----------



## TDG-Farms

A three string alfalfa MAYBE can get up to that weight. It would have to be a super tight bale for a grass to get that heavy.


----------



## Tenacross

TDG-Farms said:


> A three string alfalfa MAYBE can get up to that weight. It would have to be a super tight bale for a grass to get that heavy.


My experience in both buying hay and baling my own hay is, if you get those freaky heavy bales, it was baled wrong. ie, too wet still.


----------

